# Free Fishing Seminar



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

There's a free fishing seminar scheduled for Friday, March 07, at 6:00 PM. The seminar will be held at the Fraternal Order of Eagles (formerly Hugh Carcella Hall), 920 Trenton Road, Fairless Hills, PA. Call (215) 946-0113 for directions. The seminar is sponsored by Hemlock Rod and Gun Club, and features Bill Donovan of The New Jersey Angler. Bill will be discussing methods for taking striped bass, weakfish, bluefish, and fluke in back bays and estuaries. The seminar also features Chris Gatley and Barry Vuolo of Real Bass Adventures, Tom Triebl of Reel Time Guide Service, Pete Antoniewicz of the Delaware River Fishermen Association, Dan & Judy Leach of HL Bait and Tackle, and more. Lots of prizes, and food and drink available for purchase.


----------

